# I Don't Normaly Bother With Ladies Watch, But



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm not much of a buyer when it comes to ladies watches as she already has dozens but could not resist this little thing for Â£3, Well I say little but it's really quite big with the dial being almost 30mm, It has the bulova 218 inside and looks barely used. I popped a new cell in and nothing so I gave it a light tap on the side and off she went, It's been running spot on since.

I doubt it will ever get any use from the mrs but it could be a donor for a gents watch at some time.

Wook


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Wookie, unlike you yourself, I am an avid collector of women's watches and I would say that about half my collection is for the ladies. Have you not noticed my regular feature of a lady's watch which I write on this Forum from time to time.

I love your lady's pendant watch and I would ask you to please not use the movement in another watch. I would be so sad to see that watch broken up, and if you wish to sell it on for a small amount then I would give it a very good home. I have a number of women's pendant watches, and I have written a topic on a particular example in my collection on the Forum.

So yes, it's one for the ladies but it is also one that I like, Thanks so much for showing it, as we see so few women's watches on the Forum


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Cheers AW I have seen your threads on ladies watches, it's kind of sad that women in general don't care what's inside the watch, just as long as it's shiney seems to satisfy most.

When I say donor I don't really mean anything permanent, It's would just be a way for me to wear it on occasion if I had an empty gents case to silp it into.

I find the 'Humming' of these tuning fork models very pleasing, It's a shame it also reminds me that my F300 stopped the other day and even with a new cell no longer hums which is not so pleasing, still at least I can listen to the bulova when I need my

hummer fix :yes:

wook


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

wookie said:


> ... but it could be a donor for a gents watch at some time.


Please don't use it as a donor. I'll gladly give you a donor to keep this one intact.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My dear Wookie,

I see that Silver hawk has also had concerns that you might put this movement into a different watch - permanently. From what you say in your reply to me, you are not going to to do that and I am very relieved to hear it. As a collector of all types of watches, with a fondness for ladies' watches, including your pendant watch, I always like to keep them original - they are part of our watch heritage, just as much as a Rolex is.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> > ... but it could be a donor for a gents watch at some time.
> ...


Fix my f300 and it's yours Paul :lol: But more seriously I'd Only use a doner case on occasion so I could wear it, I'd never break it up on permanent basis it's just too nice

Wook


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

wookie said:


> Cheers AW I have seen your threads on ladies watches, it's kind of sad that women in general don't care what's inside the watch, just as long as it's shiney seems to satisfy most.
> 
> When I say donor I don't really mean anything permanent, It's would just be a way for me to wear it on occasion if I had an empty gents case to silp it into.
> 
> ...


My wife, while not a collector of watches, is a collector (of other things) and so understands the appeal of knowing the details of a watch's movement, the brand/company's history, etc (and even surprises me from time to time by repeating something back to me about her watches that I swore she wasn't paying attention to at all when I was sharing those details with her! :lol: )

That said, she's become a fan of tuning fork watches AND we've had "discussions" about why she can't wear any of the Vantage electric pendant watches in my collection (way too fragile ...) ... so let me add my name to list of those that would gladly give you a fair price in order to avoid seeing this watch parted out (plus, it's COOL! :yes: )


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Wook, looks like your Â£3 investment was a very wise one! :yes:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Wook, looks like your Â£3 investment was a very wise one! :yes:


Ah but the other hummer I bought for Â£2.50 on the same day does not work so probably lts more luck than wisdom 

wook


----------

